# Should we rename/repurpose "Steak And Blowjob" day...



## Methuselah (Nov 24, 2014)

"Drone and Steak day"? (skip the blow-job, you can't remember the last time you had one anyway)

"Blow-job and drone day"? (skip the steak, its bad for your HDL/LDL numbers anyway)

Take the poll! Post your thoughts!


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

:scratchhead: I don't get it.


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

larry.gray said:


> :scratchhead: I don't get it.


Word.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

What if he's already got a drone and has modded the fVck out of it? :scratchhead:


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

What's a drone?


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

For that matter, what is "modded"? You male people are baffling. In a good way.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

I'm torn.

I really really want a drone.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Satya said:


> What if he's already got a drone and has modded the fVck out of it? :scratchhead:


Then he's the luckiest son of a ***** on the planet.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

NobodySpecial said:


> What's a drone?












"modded" means modified.

Components added or upgraded to make it faster, stronger, better camera etc..


----------



## Pooh Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

You guys post these things to be as disrespectful to women as possible? Yeah, I can see how men are more victimized than women are.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Pooh Bear said:


> You guys post these things to be as disrespectful to women as possible? Yeah, I can see how men are more victimized than women are.


I find just the tiniest bit of a sense of humor goes a long way in the world, don't you? Having been around here long enough to read plenty, I don't think any of the men posting in this thread are hurting the women in their life, do you?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Pooh Bear said:


> You guys post these things to be as disrespectful to women as possible? Yeah, I can see how men are more victimized than women are.


I'm confused.

Where's the disrespect?

:scratchhead:


----------



## Pooh Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

tacoma said:


> I'm confused.
> 
> Where's the disrespect?
> 
> :scratchhead:


Really? Unless you are talking about other men giving you a blowjob which some of you could be saying. Either way it is disrespectful. Do any of you guys think of women as actual people or are we just there for your next BJ? Have you thought about how something like this may make a woman feel about her sexuality, her value to men, or herself as a person? Would you want someone talking about your daughters this way?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Pooh Bear said:


> Really? Unless you are talking about other men giving you a blowjob which some of you could be saying. Either way it is disrespectful. Do any of you guys think of women as actual people or are we just there for your next BJ? Have you thought about how something like this may make a woman feel about her sexuality, her value to men, or herself as a person? Would you want someone talking about your daughters this way?


I'm still confused.

:scratchhead:

Area you refering to the very existence of steak and blow job day?

Or is there something misogynistic about drones?


----------



## Pooh Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

I don't know how to make it much clearer.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Pooh Bear said:


> I don't know how to make it much clearer.


Are you aware of the origins of steak and blow job day? It's a "tongue in cheek" reaction to Valentine's day. It has its own web page Steak and BJ Day - The Official Website | The Official Steak and Blowjob Day Website. About Steak and BJ Day on March 14th.

Do you really want to be offended by this? Are you really that humorless?


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Pooh Bear said:


> You guys post these things to be as disrespectful to women as possible? Yeah, I can see how men are more victimized than women are.





Pooh Bear said:


> Really? Unless you are talking about other men giving you a blowjob which some of you could be saying. Either way it is disrespectful. Do any of you guys think of women as actual people or are we just there for your next BJ? Have you thought about how something like this may make a woman feel about her sexuality, her value to men, or herself as a person? Would you want someone talking about your daughters this way?



It's a tongue n' cheek post in the Men's Clubhouse, addressed to the audience this section was created for. Men. We get the joke.

Women weren't the intended audience, so disrespect toward you, or any other woman, isn't intended. Nothing toward you was intended at all.

Everything isn't about you or how you feel.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Pooh Bear said:


> Either way it is disrespectful. Do any of you guys think of women as actual people or are we just there for your next BJ?


How do you come away with this idea?
The fact that a woman gives oral sex makes her nothing but an oral sex machine?

If I want or desire sex for any other reason does that mean I consider my wife nothing but a sex doll?
What's the difference with S&BJ day?
(you do realize the entire thing is a joke right?)



> Have you thought about how something like this may make a woman feel about her sexuality, her value to men, or herself as a person?


No, I haven't but then I'm not involved with a woman who is so sexually insecure she freaks out about every humorous sexual innuendo



> Would you want someone talking about your daughters this way?


Talking about them in what way?
Who here has said anything about any woman in any context at all?

If my daughter and her SO were to use the obvious joke of steak and blow job day to have a little flirtatious fun and/or sexy times I wouldn't have a problem with it...enjoy.

My wife and I were teasing each other about S&BJ day during Valentines day.
When she left the room I set her phone to ring a reminder about S&BJ day on the 12th of March .

I'm pretty sure when that alarm goes off she's going to wet herself laughing instead of going off on some unfounded feminist tirade.

I'm also pretty sure when she sets that ribeye on the table in front of me on the 14th she's going to have a hard time keeping a straight face.

It's a joke Pooh, one that doesn't degrade anyone who isn't looking for reasons to feel degraded.

Why does every thread in this place devolve into an offended feminist crusade lately?


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Don't mess with a good thing.

I also must chime in that this is the wrong place to start another "this is disrespectful" debate. Free speech, free will in a Men's Forum. No force or coercion involved.


Isn't it also disrespectful to come to the men's forum and criticize men?


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

NobodySpecial said:


> What's a drone?


A male honeybee.


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't understand what this is about, but it must be misogynist.

Got it.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Cletus said:


> It has its own web page Steak and BJ Day - The Official Website | The Official Steak and Blowjob Day Website. About Steak and BJ Day on March 14th.


That's hysterical.

They even have video tutorials on how to give a BJ and how to cook a steak.

:rofl:


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

tacoma said:


> "modded" means modified.
> 
> Components added or upgraded to make it faster, stronger, better camera etc..


You guys are just like my husband. Dopey children. Play on.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

larry.gray said:


> A male honeybee.


So I was looking for a sexual references. Still not getting it.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

NobodySpecial said:


> So I was looking for a sexual references. Still not getting it.


The point is that getting a drone might in fact be even better than getting a blow job, hence the rename.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Cletus said:


> The point is that getting a drone might in fact be even better than getting a blow job, hence the rename.


What if you could have the steak served to you by a drone?

Not sure my wifes piloting skills are up to the task.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

tacoma said:


> What if you could have the steak served to you by a drone?
> 
> Not sure my wifes piloting skills are up to the task.


I know my wife's blow job skills are not up to the alternative, so I'll take my chances with 4 spinning rotors. You know you have a real keeper if she can blow you AND not create controlled flight into terrain.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Cletus said:


> I find just the tiniest bit of a sense of humor goes a long way in the world, don't you? Having been around here long enough to read plenty, I don't think any of the men posting in this thread are hurting the women in their life, do you?



Well if it's humor we're using I propose ice cream and kiss my a$$ day.

Now please excuse me while I eat bon bons and let myself go. I'm allowed cause I'm married. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

lifeistooshort said:


> Well if it's humor we're using I propose ice cream and kiss my a$$ day.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You're going to have to elaborate.

Should we eat the ice cream and then kiss the ass or apply the ice cream directly to the ass before kissing?

It matters.

Edit:

I'm thinking rocky road wouldn't be a good choice if it's the latter.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

NobodySpecial said:


> You guys are just like my husband. Dopey children. Play on.


My SO has a really nifty one and I'm jealous. It totally trumps my Galaxy Note 4. I have my dopey child moments, too.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

tacoma said:


> You're going to have to elaborate.
> 
> Should we eat the ice cream and then kiss the ass or apply the ice cream directly to the ass before kissing?
> 
> It matters.


I'll have to try a few combinations and get back to you, but I am open to suggestions.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Pooh Bear said:


> You guys post these things to be as disrespectful to women as possible? Yeah, I can see how men are more victimized than women are.


This is why as a woman I'm a humanist/equalitarian instead of a feminist.

Oh and I want a fuggen drone too. Do I get steak on S&BJ day too ...after doling out the mind tingling, ear ringing body numbing, suck your soul out your hole BJ of course...


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

CantePe said:


> This is why as a woman I'm a humanist/equalitarian instead of a feminist.
> 
> Oh and I want a fuggen drone too. Do I get steak on S&BJ day too ...after doling out the mind tingling, ear ringing body numbing, suck your soul out your hole BJ of course...


No. You're a woman. You'd try to drive the drone from the back seat after sucking all of the fun out of the day by reading the directions.

But you can have a steak.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Cletus said:


> The point is that getting a drone might in fact be even better than getting a blow job, hence the rename.


I am never going to be a guy! I cannot understand anything better than ANY oral. That's just me. Not trying to crash any buzzes. Maybe I should step away.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

NobodySpecial said:


> I am never going to be a guy! I cannot understand anything better than ANY oral. That's just me. Not trying to crash any buzzes. Maybe I should step away.


You've never received one of my wife's blow jobs.

But then again, neither have I. That drone is looking better all the time.


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Cletus said:


> I know my wife's blow job skills are not up to the alternative, so I'll take my chances with 4* spinning rotors*. You know you have a real keeper if she can blow you AND not create controlled flight into terrain.


I'm sorry. OW! I don't know why it is called a "blow" job. Does anyone like that?


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Cletus said:


> You've never received one of my wife's blow jobs.
> 
> But then again, neither have I. That drone is looking better all the time.


You made reference to helicopter rotors and blow jobs. So my mind placed the rotors near your junk. Bad image.


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Cletus said:


> No. You're a woman. You'd try to drive the drone from the back seat after sucking all of the fun out of the day by reading the directions.
> 
> But you can have a steak.


Woot steak, you underestimate me. I'm very good at driving kamakaze style through the bush and not only scaring the wildlife into sharting bricks but anyone else sitting in or on whatever mode of transportation we happen to be using at the time. I'm a country gal through and through (born in the wrong area, should been born in the country)
Give me a truck, a mattress and blankets and a sky full of stars. Take that over a fancy pants dinner any day!

Now gimme my drone dang it lol


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

Cletus said:


> No. You're a woman. You'd try to drive the drone from the back seat after sucking all of the fun out of the day by reading the directions.
> 
> But you can have a steak.


My husband barks at me when I drive. Who sucks the fun out of who?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

NobodySpecial said:


> I'm sorry. OW! I don't know why it is called a "blow" job. Does anyone like that?


Yeah, what's up with that anyway?

:scratchhead:


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

This is difficult....

I already have a drone (DJ Phantom 2+ with GoPro Hero3, ZenMuse gimbal, and 5.8ghz Flysight FPV receiver)

My sex-life isn't lacking in the oral category.

I don't eat steak (usually).

On the other hand, I could always use a new blade from ZombieTools... or another gun (one can never have too many firearms, as Phil Gramm, former Texas Senator was fond of saying: (insert southern-drawl here) "I have more guns than I need... and less guns than I want...")... 

and I really love scallops...

so how about "Scallop And Blade Day"?

Doesn't quite have the same ring to it though, huh?


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

lifeistooshort said:


> Well if it's humor we're using I propose ice cream and kiss my a$$ day.
> 
> Now please excuse me while I eat bon bons and let myself go. I'm allowed cause I'm married.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_





jaquen said:


> It's a tongue n' cheek post in the Men's Clubhouse, addressed to the audience this section was created for. Men. We get the joke.
> 
> Women weren't the intended audience, so disrespect toward you, or any other woman, isn't intended. Nothing toward you was intended at all.
> 
> Everything isn't about you or how you feel.


Let's remember this post when you guys take offence to something written in the women's section.

I was also under the impression that valentines day was for lovers. It's for two people. It is certainly not all about women. 
No need for a misogynistic days- almost like a revenge day for having to be a thoughtful loving spouse.


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

jaquen said:


> It's a tongue n' cheek post in the Men's Clubhouse, addressed to the audience this section was created for. Men. We get the joke.
> 
> Women weren't the intended audience, so disrespect toward you, or any other woman, isn't intended. Nothing toward you was intended at all.
> 
> Everything isn't about you or how you feel.


I'm willing to wager most, if not all, of the "offended" women in this thread are married to the men who answered "No" or "I haven't seen one since I said 'I do'" in the "Did you get your BJ for Valentine's Day" thread...


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

*LittleDeer* said:


> Let's remember this post when you guys take offence to something written in the women's section.
> 
> *I was also under the impression that valentines day was for lovers. It's for two people. It is certainly not all about women.*
> No need for a misogynistic days- almost like a revenge day for having to be a thoughtful loving spouse.


Thanks for the chuckle.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Pooh Bear said:


> You guys post these things to be as disrespectful to women as possible? Yeah, I can see how men are more victimized than women are.


I think I get it now. I just was over at the American Hunter website. I mentioned how disrespectful it is to murder animals, just for sport and nutrition. Then, when I demanded they all surrender their firearms, they refused. They had the nerve to defy me!

They honestly intend to keep their firearms, and hunt game!


----------



## Pooh Bear (Dec 28, 2014)

Cletus said:


> Are you aware of the origins of steak and blow job day? It's a "tongue in cheek" reaction to Valentine's day. It has its own web page Steak and BJ Day - The Official Website | The Official Steak and Blowjob Day Website. About Steak and BJ Day on March 14th.
> 
> Do you really want to be offended by this? Are you really that humorless?


Really? Cause you guys didn't find the Jezebel article so funny although it was tongue in cheek too. Not so nice when the shoe is on the other foot, is it? Do you know how degrading that terminology is - Steak and BJ day? Whenever I see BJ on this site it makes cringe. Because it makes me feel like you guys have no value for women beyond what they can do for you sexually.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)




----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

Pooh Bear said:


> Really? Cause you guys didn't find the Jezebel article so funny although it was tongue in cheek too. Not so nice when the shoe is on the other foot, is it? Do you know how degrading that terminology is - Steak and BJ day? Whenever I see BJ on this site it makes cringe. Because it makes me feel like you guys have no value for women beyond what they can do for you sexually.


FYI, you seem to be oblivious, so its worth repeating. There is no compelling reason for you to click on something called "The Men's Clubhouse", if you are going to merely use it to self-supply yourself with indignation.

Surely you can find a Boko Haram message board to better utilize you rhetoric.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Pooh Bear said:


> Really? Cause you guys didn't find the Jezebel article so funny although it was tongue in cheek too. Not so nice when the shoe is on the other foot, is it? Do you know how degrading that terminology is - Steak and BJ day? Whenever I see BJ on this site it makes cringe. Because it makes me feel like you guys have no value for women beyond what they can do for you sexually.


Are you seriously going to compare an article that attempts to justify domestic violence with a comedic holiday that promotes consentual sex between committed couples?

Seriously?

Pooh I have to tell you, y'all are hurting your own cause.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

I think my testosterone is low. I'd like to have a drone equipped with replaceable CO2 cartridges attached to six small tubes arranged and utiliized like a vulcan gattling gun which are loaded with copper coated lead bb's like for a bb gun. I'd also like it to have small rockets that have to be aimed by pointing the drone and a few firecrackers to drop as bombs, or something like firecrackers. I then would like to have some old plastic models of cars and stuff to set up and fly by and over to destroy. Whew, that felt good to type. It would be just as much fun setting that drone up. I think I'd have to play Wagner while getting stuff ready. 

http://youtu.be/V92OBNsQgxU

Skip the rest. You can even build battleships, aircraft carriers and such and put them in a small plastic pool or something. Maybe I'm getting carried away? Sounds like more fun than a hot tongue and a cold shoulder.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Every good drone needs lasers. Pew Pew Pew!


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Little bit of this when I'm flying that drone and destroying those plastic models.

Led Zeppelin's The Immigrant Song about vikings attacking. 

http://youtu.be/RlNhD0oS5pk live

http://youtu.be/nMSWcI6B7qc studio version

Thought it went well with the Wagner.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Pooh Bear said:


> Really? Cause you guys didn't find the Jezebel article so funny although it was tongue in cheek too. Not so nice when the shoe is on the other foot, is it? Do you know how degrading that terminology is - Steak and BJ day? Whenever I see BJ on this site it makes cringe. Because it makes me feel like you guys have no value for women beyond what they can do for you sexually.


Are you really that uptight? :scratchhead:

Am I the only female that thinks the whole Steak and BJ Day thing is great fun and making plans??


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

I am with you on this 3times.

Living at the arse end of the world, well the whole steak and BJ day has only recently made it to our shores. I think it is fun and have already got some new lingerie for the day :smthumbup:

Can't see anything wrong with a bit of humor and to make him the centre of attention. My only issue with steak and BJ day is as I have said before here, the steak part, being a vegetarian means I am pretty hopeless at cooking steak.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Holland said:


> I am with you on this 3times.
> 
> Living at the arse end of the world, well the whole steak and BJ day has only recently made it to our shores. I think it is fun and have already got some new lingerie for the day :smthumbup:
> 
> Can't see anything wrong with a bit of humor and to make him the centre of attention. My only issue with steak and BJ day is as I have said before here, the steak part, being a vegetarian means I am pretty hopeless at cooking steak.


I know where there are some great tutorials for cooking steak!


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

You tube no doubt. I like the ones where the guy does cooking in his bathroom and tops every dish off with either a raw egg or salad lol

I will take him out for a steak this year I think.


----------



## Flying_Dutchman (Oct 29, 2014)

Pooh Bear said:


> Whenever I see BJ on this site it makes cringe. Because it makes me feel like you guys have no value for women beyond what they can do for you sexually.


So, by your own (non) reasoning - should I spot any women stating that they enjoyed the flowers, chocolates or the restaurant hubby took them to,, I should attack them on the basis that they ONLY see us as providers, are of no value beyond the depth of our pockets and accuse them of enabling and promoting golddigging misandry?

Nah. Just cuz a male or female expresses a liking for ONE thing, doesn't render them incapable of liking and appreciating thousands of other things.

Enjoying a willingly given BJ, or bantering about them, has nothing to do with misogyny.

Rather than erode your digits typing statistically unsupportable dogma,, why not ensure equality by promoting a New Dress & Cunnilingus day?

You won't find me bleating about it. I'm all for women expressing their desires.

Rest assured that should any of my 'brothers' put in a bid for 'Bítch On A Butcher's Hook' Day, I'll protest and belittle it right along with you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

3Xnocharm said:


> Are you really that uptight? :scratchhead:
> 
> Am I the only female that thinks the whole Steak and BJ Day thing is great fun and making plans??


Nope. Got a tongue ring for a damn reason myself. Muah ha ha...


----------



## Flying_Dutchman (Oct 29, 2014)

CantePe said:


> Nope. Got a tongue ring for a damn reason myself. Muah ha ha...


It makes you easier to lasso?


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Flying_Dutchman said:


> It makes you easier to lasso?
> 
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Well when I got it the husband wasn't very happy at first...until it healed three days later ...let's just say he was pretty damn out of breath impressed lol

He ended up saying keep that thing...I like it A LOT.

Why yes it really is for that


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

Pooh I'm not speaking against your concerns, I just wanted to offer another way of looking at the celebration of dead and live meat. S&BJ day is not serious. It's a chance to tease and build up anticipation. It not a mandatory holiday or a service agreement or one way pleasure from a cold start. Just tell your partner what you want. 

Have you had bad experiences? I have had. But having a man who I know loves me, blotted out the bad. I don't turn away a chance to have a good time with his junk.  It crowds out the memories of bad times. Don't mess up this thread with serious stuff. It's too entertaining. I would be interested in a serious discussion on another thread. Can we have some good dirty fun on this one? Thanks.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

CantePe said:


> Nope. Got a tongue ring for a damn reason myself. Muah ha ha...


How does it make a bj better. Won't it hurt him?


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Catherine602 said:


> How does it make a bj better. Won't it hurt him?


Oh no. It is a smooth stainless steel ball. The bar itself is not exposed and (excuse the graphic nature of the description) you roll the smooth ball around the frenellum and tip. No worse than being careful with your teeth.


----------



## Flying_Dutchman (Oct 29, 2014)

CantePe said:


> Oh no. It is a smooth stainless steel ball.


wasn't it you made that excellent post in the Aspie thread the other day, Cante?

Lucky you can stand to have the thing in your mouth. (The ring,, not hubby's c ,,)

I'd need a week long general ansthetic or, actually, murdering to minimise the trauma of having a hole put through my tongue.

It's enough to make yer toes curl. (The proceedure).


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CantePe (Oct 5, 2011)

Flying_Dutchman said:


> wasn't it you made that excellent post in the Aspie thread the other day, Cante?
> 
> Lucky you can stand to have the thing in your mouth. (The ring,, not hubby's c ,,)
> 
> ...


Yes it was me that made that post. Usually it takes about a week to heal, it took mine three days. I don't have texture sensitivities or any oral sensitivity at all.

I guess in a way I got lucky in that aspect 

I have 2 sets of piercings in my ears, tongue and nose stud too.

ETA: procedure isn't that bad but I don't mind needles (have 8 tattoos too). Blood draws fascinate me rather than horrify me.

I can understand that some people would cringe at how the tongue piercing is done. Honestly, after she had everything in place it took all of 5 seconds for her to pierce it. I was scared as hell at first and had to ask (as much as you can talk with tools in your mouth lol) if she was done.

Ironically, I am phobic of the dental drill and dentists. Bad experience with a paediatric dentist at 15/16. I hear a dental drill and I bawl like a little b!tch and start freaking out.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

*LittleDeer* said:


> Let's remember this post when you guys take offence to something written in the women's section


Lets remember that I rarely post in the women's section. I typically couldn't care less what you ladies talk about their amongst yourselves. Picked the wrong person to try and bait.

Now are you offering steaks and/or BJs? You know, since that's the topic of this thread.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

tacoma said:


> My wife and I were teasing each other about S&BJ day during Valentines day.
> When she left the room I set her phone to ring a reminder about S&BJ day on the 12th of March .
> 
> I'm pretty sure when that alarm goes off she's going to wet herself laughing instead of going off on some unfounded feminist tirade.
> ...


That's hilarious. And I think I adore your wife as much as you do. You guys must have a great time together and I bet you laugh alot.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

3Xnocharm said:


> Am I the only female that thinks the whole Steak and BJ Day thing is great fun and making plans??


No you're not the only one. I'm Team Steak and BJ day. I think it's hysterical and pretty genius. I'll happily oblige. I can't cook steak very well, but something tells me I don't think my BF will mind.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

My wife has no qualms about S&BJ Day. We won't do anything special, though We didn't do anything special on Valentine's Day, either. For us, any day can be S&BJ Day or Valentine's Day - and many are either or both. Who needs a special day to show our love for each other and sexually please each other? If the best you can do requires a reminder once a year, you're doing it wrong!


----------



## Starstarfish (Apr 19, 2012)

Is the quality of the expected BJ related to the quality of said steak? Is the man expected to be grilling the steak himself? Am I supposed to? (Bad idea) Should we go out for this steak?

Because as a meat lover, honestly - a subpar steak experience is probably up there with bad BJs. It leaves you feeling sad, disappointed, and regretting doing something you should have loved.


----------



## richie33 (Jul 20, 2012)

Valentines day is for men also....thats a good one.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

Starstarfish said:


> Is the quality of the expected BJ related to the quality of said steak? Is the man expected to be grilling the steak himself? Am I supposed to? (Bad idea) Should we go out for this steak?
> 
> Because as a meat lover, honestly - a subpar steak experience is probably up there with bad BJs. It leaves you feeling sad, disappointed, and regretting doing something you should have loved.


As another steak lover--I'd be happy if my wife handed me a piece of shoe leather. The fact that she took the time to try is what means the most to me.


----------



## Catherine602 (Oct 14, 2010)

CantePe said:


> Oh no. It is a smooth stainless steel ball. The bar itself is not exposed and (excuse the graphic nature of the description) you roll the smooth ball around the frenellum and tip. No worse than being careful with your teeth.


That sounds freken hot!


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

richie33 said:


> Valentines day is for men also....thats a good one.


If/when it is then steak and bj day will become steak and oral day. That's what we will be doing at my house cause thankfully the GF doesn't believe in one sided affairs for V day. However she is the FIRST woman I met who had that mindset...just saying.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

3Xnocharm said:


> Are you really that uptight? :scratchhead:
> 
> Am I the only female that thinks the whole Steak and BJ Day thing is great fun and making plans??


No it just keeps the ridiculous "all men are evil" attitude of some here alive and going. We are also planning for steak and oral day 

Enjoy!:smthumbup:


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

It's the 12th? I thought it was the 14th or 15th. Or does it change from year to year? I know it's nearly dead center between Valentine's Day and tax day lol. I need to figure out what I can eat though. I can get steak for him. Gotta make sure I have my lozenges and flavors. Oh, and soda, too. Hmm... am I missing anything? 

In case you couldn't tell, this is one woman who has ZERO issue with S&BJ day. In fact, I'm actually offended that there are people offended over it!


----------



## Flying_Dutchman (Oct 29, 2014)

Maricha75 said:


> In case you couldn't tell, this is one woman who has ZERO issue with S&BJ day. In fact, I'm actually offended that there are people offended over it!


We definitely need more reciprocal offendedness to further inflame the already offended and bring the die-hard unoffended into the fold.

There's no equality in minority groups hogging all the offense. Let everyone in on the action. It'll be a Utopian paradise.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

Actually, rather than being indignant on behalf of those "poor, degraded women", I feel more concern for those couples who choose to marry on Valentine's Day. If, God forbid, their marriage ends, they won't want to celebrate Valentine's Day. But... are they obligated to tell why they don't want to? I mean, after all, the past is the past... 

Seriously, though, I have no intention of piercing my tongue, so any idea how well the fake ones work?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Maricha75 said:


> It's the 12th? I thought it was the 14th or 15th. Or does it change from year to year? I know it's nearly dead center between Valentine's Day and tax day lol. I need to figure out what I can eat though. I can get steak for him. Gotta make sure I have my lozenges and flavors. Oh, and soda, too. Hmm... am I missing anything?
> 
> In case you couldn't tell, this is one woman who has ZERO issue with S&BJ day. In fact, I'm actually offended that there are people offended over it!


It's the 14th every year Maricha.

I set my wifes alarm for the 12th so she'd have some time to pick up a couple of steaks.


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

Maricha75 said:


> Actually, rather than being indignant on behalf of those "poor, degraded women", I feel more concern for those couples who choose to marry on Valentine's Day. If, God forbid, their marriage ends, they won't want to celebrate Valentine's Day. But... are they obligated to tell why they don't want to?


Nope, a simple "I don't want to" with no further explanation is required so I'm told.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Pooh Bear said:


> Really? Cause you guys didn't find the Jezebel article so funny although it was tongue in cheek too. Not so nice when the shoe is on the other foot, is it? Do you know how degrading that terminology is - Steak and BJ day? Whenever I see BJ on this site it makes cringe. Because it makes me feel like you guys have no value for women beyond what they can do for you sexually.


Then I suspect you will be turning down muff dives and suggest other women do the same.

Does giving a woman oral pleasure mean women have no value for men other than what they can do for them sexually? Or is that different somehow?


----------



## Young at Heart (Jan 6, 2015)

For me it should be renamed "steak and no way in hell will she ever give me a Blowjob day." Some things are just not going to happen with my wife.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Anal sex in the back of the minivan day?


----------



## Cletus (Apr 27, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> Anal sex in the back of the minivan day?


My money's on anal stopped the day you sold the Porsche for that minivan.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Pooh Bear said:


> Really? Cause you guys didn't find the Jezebel article so funny although it was tongue in cheek too. Not so nice when the shoe is on the other foot, is it? Do you know how degrading that terminology is - Steak and BJ day? Whenever I see BJ on this site it makes cringe. Because it makes me feel like you guys have no value for women beyond what they can do for you sexually.


Kinda the way some guys feel about Valentine's Day and that men have no value to women other than what they can buy for them....

Where do you think steak and BJ day came from? All the guys who are out there sexually satisfied and not taken for granted?


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Cletus said:


> My money's on anal stopped the day you sold the Porsche for that minivan.


He still gets it.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

Young at Heart said:


> For me it should be renamed "steak and no way in hell will she ever give me a Blowjob day." Some things are just not going to happen with my wife.


That's just sad...


----------



## samyeagar (May 14, 2012)

Wolf1974 said:


> Kinda the way some guys feel about Valentine's Day and that men have no value to women other than what they can buy for them....
> 
> Where do you think steak and BJ day came from? All the guys who are out there sexually satisfied and not taken for granted?


And ironically...the only ones of us celebrating it are the ones who are largely sexually satisfied and not taken for granted


----------



## Constable Odo (Feb 14, 2015)

My SO suggested "Salmon & BJ Day" this morning... methinks she was reading the Smoking thread...


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Constable Odo said:


> My SO suggested "Salmon & BJ Day" this morning... methinks she was reading the Smoking thread...


I was thinking it was time to buy a steak. I think I better ask first. She has been eating a lot of salmon lately.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

if you have to have steak and bj day to get some oral action I'm betting that the oral you get won't be worth getting.

might as well call it wednesday friday or just any ordinary day. that you might decide to eat steak on!


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

samyeagar said:


> And ironically...the only ones of us celebrating it are the ones who are largely sexually satisfied and not taken for granted


Exactly! March 14 th is steak or oral day at my house. Why??cause my GF didn't believe that Valentine's day was all about her. She believed it was all about US. :smthumbup:


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I checked, It's salmon and sexual favor of her choice day this year. And yes she did do well on Valentines.
MN


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

I forgot there is an actual day. 

The problem is I do the cooking and I'm not sure my wife is up to the challenge of a steak. I guess I would take the drone.

I'm find it fascinated that there are those who find it offensive. As is often the case, it seems to be about what is projected into it. If the mere mention of a blowjob feels like a menacing demand and blowjobs necessarily "disrepsectful" or degreading then don't do it. End of story. I personally wouldn't one from someone who felt that way


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

Asymmetric bovine protein consumption and osculo-genital gratification day.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Runs like Dog said:


> Asymmetric bovine protein consumption and osculo-genital gratification day.


:lol:

You dirty talking son of a gun you.


----------



## thenub (Oct 3, 2014)

I have to make a checklist for tonight's previous activities.
Bj.- check😊
Anal with the wife.-check
Steak.- damn, I really wanted a steak😞


----------



## askari (Jun 21, 2012)

BJ - have to do it myself. But can't reach.
Anal - ditto
Steak - Ah-ha! That I can and will do. Yum!

(wife can't/won't do any of the above. She's a veggie)


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

Eat a beaver. Save a tree.


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

It's also pi day - 3.14 - and this year is special - 3.14.15. Celebrate it with a steak and BJ - and pie!


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

2ntnuf said:


> Eat a beaver. Save a tree.


A possible theme for Arbor Day? It's the last Friday in April. Maybe, "Eat a beaver. Plant a tree." hahahaha okay, I'll seriously try to stop.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

Pooh Bear said:


> Really? Unless you are talking about other men giving you a blowjob which some of you could be saying. Either way it is disrespectful. Do any of you guys think of women as actual people or are we just there for your next BJ? Have you thought about how something like this may make a woman feel about her sexuality, her value to men, or herself as a person? Would you want someone talking about your daughters this way?


Is this a joke? I'm getting sick of this he vs she bs on this forum. This is an obviously lighthearted post to discuss and have fun. Why on Gods green earth would you open the thread if you already clearly have your hackles up about steak and bi day? 

What is happening here?


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

sinnister said:


> Is this a joke? I'm getting sick of this he vs she bs on this forum. This is an obviously lighthearted post to discuss and have fun. Why on Gods green earth would you open the thread if you already clearly have your hackles up about steak and bi day?
> 
> What is happening here?


Yep the gender bash nonsense is at a all time childish high here it seems


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

jaquen said:


> It's a tongue n' cheek post in the Men's Clubhouse, addressed to the audience this section was created for. Men. We get the joke.
> 
> Women weren't the intended audience, so disrespect toward you, or any other woman, isn't intended. Nothing toward you was intended at all.
> 
> Everything isn't about you or how you feel.


Exactly. Cheese and friggin' rice. You can't even joke around and be jovial.

I could have said these kinds of things to a gf and she'd laugh knowing it was completely joking around.

Some people just need to lighten the F up.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

lifeistooshort said:


> Well if it's humor we're using I propose ice cream and kiss my a$$ day.


I like it.

How about Bon bons and cunnilingus day?


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

vellocet said:


> I like it.
> 
> How about Bon bons and cunnilingus day?


Ohh ohh I like this

What date should we set this for?????


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Wolf1974 said:


> Ohh ohh I like this
> 
> What date should we set this for?????


You mean......your not offended?


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

vellocet said:


> You mean......your not offended?


Hmm 

I see what you did there...

Well played sir

Well played


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

*LittleDeer* said:


> Let's remember this post when you guys take offence to something written in the women's section.


Trust me, if its said tongue-in-cheek, or jokingly, we won't take offense to it like you do.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

Wolf1974 said:


> Hmm
> 
> I see what you did there...
> 
> ...


Well, that wasn't my intention. Just showing that a cunnilingus day could be proposed and we wouldn't think anything of it.

We all have our likes. Guys like oral, women like oral. And when things are said in a jovial manner, people need to check their sensitivities at the door.

If someone had come here and said, "gimme a blow job b!tch!", THEN I can see the "all you see us as are objects" comments.

But suggest a day where we get our faces wet and stinky doing the dive, and we aren't going to get all pissy about it.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

vellocet said:


> Well, that wasn't my intention. Just showing that a cunnilingus day could be proposed and we wouldn't think anything of it.
> 
> We all have our likes. Guys like oral, women like oral. And when things are said in a jovial manner, people need to check their sensitivities at the door.
> 
> ...


Intention or not proved a point. I got all excited thinking this was a great trend we could try and never once considered it as a bad thing.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

*TODAY'S THE DAY, BOYS!*

I hope y'all will get yours. Report back if you're so inclined.


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Cletus said:


> You've never received one of my wife's blow jobs.
> 
> But then again, neither have I. That drone is looking better all the time.


Holy shyt!!! Laugh of the week brother ! &#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56833;&#55357;&#56833;
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

lucy999 said:


> *TODAY'S THE DAY, BOYS!*
> 
> I hope y'all will get yours. Report back if you're so inclined.


Not optimistic.


----------



## Forest (Mar 29, 2014)

First, I guess. 

An hour ago my wife mentioned getting an email that it is "Pi Day". 

"Well, actually...." I said.

The steak is looking unlikely. A previous commitment.


----------



## antechomai (Oct 4, 2013)

Is is possible, that Pi day, is a plot to extinguish the concept of Steak and BJ day, and move the focus back to cunnilingus.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

Finally a drone worth passing a BJ up for:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?t=17&v=_4ujbNjIaaA


----------



## altawa (Jan 4, 2015)

askari said:


> BJ - have to do it myself. But can't reach.
> Anal - ditto
> Steak - Ah-ha! That I can and will do. Yum!
> 
> (wife can't/won't do any of the above. She's a veggie)


Ditto....don't get any of the above.....for any reason, holiday or not.


----------

